# New username



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Please note that my username has now changed from 'Katy' to 'Hera'. Therefore, if you need to mention me for account assistance/help, please remember to use my new username.

Thanks


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Any reason for the change?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

sigarner said:


> Any reason for the change?


Yes, but very unexciting ones


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Katy, can you change it to She-ra please, I like that much better and reminds me os the superhero lady from my youth


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @Katy, can you change it to She-ra please, I like that much better and reminds me os the superhero lady from my youth


You mean @Hera


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PaulB said:


> You mean @Hera


@She-ra


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Katy, can you change it to She-ra please, I like that much better and reminds me os the superhero lady from my youth


I did consider that actually but settled with Hera after little discussion with the mods


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hera was a greek goddess , good choice


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Hera was a greek goddess , good choice


Thank you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

F.uck all them off

.. Shiva for the win (Final Fantasy fans will back me up).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't Hera fcuk her Brother Zesus....is there a link to the change?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hee-ra


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Hera said:


> Please note that my username has now changed from 'Katy' to 'Hera'. Therefore, if you need to mention me for account assistance/help, please remember to use my new username.
> 
> Thanks


You do know that this is the Goddess that represents cows?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> You do know that this is the Goddess that represents cows?


I'm sure she represents lots of things...she's not exactly a true reflection of myself. I like the name...it's fairly quick and easy for people to remember and mention and I like some of the characteristics that she supposedly possesses.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can regular members request a name change?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just noticed your other thread about the need to PM a mod


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just noticed your other thread about the need to PM a mod


You need to PM me or Lorian, but Lorian is far slower to respond so it's best to contact me.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can regular members request a name change?


dont change from sneeky_dave.....makes me chuckle evertime it pops up.....like that guy out of mr deeds


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Need help joined few days ago and didnt think it thru properly need to change my username been told your the one to ask . Please.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just noticed your other thread about the need to PM a mod


you cant change it.

if you do i suggest you go for obvious_mike... id find that funny


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

leon88 said:


> Need help joined few days ago and didnt think it thru properly need to change my username been told your the one to ask . Please.


I am indeed. What username would you like?


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dench88 will be better .plz


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dench88 said:


> Dench88 will be better .plz


Done  From now on you'll need to remember to log in with your new username.


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lovely me ansom from falmouth so cornish pun there . Cheers tho.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hera said:


> You need to PM me or Lorian, but Lorian is far slower to respond so it's best to contact me.


He's busy printing those t shirts isn't he :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hera said:


> I am indeed. What username would you like?


Can I take the year out of mine,,, 2014 soon would be finish

Just Frandeman

Thanks a lot


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

frandeman2014 said:


> Can I take the year out of mine,,, 2014 soon would be finish
> 
> Just Frandeman
> 
> Thanks a lot


With a capital F or lowercase?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> He's busy printing those t shirts isn't he :lol:
> 
> View attachment 159974


Poor Lorian :no:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hera said:


> With a capital F or lowercase?


Capital please

You are star x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Capital please
> 
> You are star x


Done


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dench88 said:


> Lovely me ansom from falmouth so cornish pun there . Cheers tho.


Don't you mean fowlmouth?


----------

